# perfect confirmation



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

does anyone have a picture or perfect confirmation on boer breeding doe and pygmy wether and doe? or at least a website


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

This is the ABGA Boer goat standard conformation site- http://www.abga.org/page.php?pageid=8

And the NPGA Pygmy goat standard conformation site-
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/conformation.asp


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Number one rule- There is no perfect goat! Structure can be spotless but someone, somewhere will always find a fault!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

can I still register my goats if I don't know bloodline and they only.have tags not tattoos?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

perfect conformation is in the eye of the beholder. What one person thinks is perfect another will disagree cause everyone sees things differently.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not usually. If its dairy they may be registered NOA and boers can be with USBGA


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Take an animal through a three ring show sometime. Show her before three different judges and all but the top .01% of individuals will place in two if not three different spots. 
Perfect conformation is an aspiration, not a reality.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I meant more "ideal" confirmation not perfect


----------

